# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Ravin R10

## Boaraxa

Got a new bit of kit on Friday , its pretty awesome Its a Ravin R10 iv just finished sighting it in furtherest shot 80 yards , amazing accuracy I only fire 1 shot at a time as the chances of arrows robin hooding are too good !! , Ill order some broad heads tomorrow, probably some 100g thorn,s .
Attachment 167821
Attachment 167822

Also of note ...finally Sussed out some great target material...I got my hands on a bunch of baleage wrap, I just folded it as tight as I could , theres probably not even 1 bales worth of wrap and less than a foot thick , got it ruffly the rite shape and then I had a roll of commercial grade cling wrap ...its just heavy duty glad wrap , it works really good and has the added benefit of being light and cheap .

----------


## Sauer

Gidday Boaraxa.
I’ve been thinking about getting a Mission Sub 1 XR. Can you tell me why you went for the Ravin as I know sod all about crossbows?

----------


## Boaraxa

Hey , I like the raven,s for the cocking - de cocking system unlike traditional xbows that require you to manually cock the bow with a cocking string this thing has a cog system in the stock that you wind up with a crank handle  , plus they are small and insanely accurate , they come with a illuminated scope too , i haven’t really figured out any bad points yet ...except the price oh and likely getting it serviced as I think itl have to be sent up to advanced archery so there’s a couple of hundred bucks in freight alone though according to the manufacture the string is good for 400 odd shots  , another downside could be that you can only use Ravin bolts , Nocs etc . That’s about all the pro,s & cons I can up with at this stage ...

----------


## Boaraxa

@Sauer did you get that xbow ?

----------


## Sauer

No I haven’t gone any further yet. There are some pretty good crossbows being made, but not sure how many of them are available here. I don’t know enough about them to know where to draw the line.

Was your’s in stock or ordered in? I see even the R20 has to be ordered in.

----------


## Shadowsol

I think Advanced archery carry the Mission Crossbows in stock - they look really nice, I would be tempted in my licence takes much longer...

----------


## viper

Great looking bit of kit, not cheap. @Boaraxa , do you intend to use it on deer ?

----------


## Boaraxa

> Great looking bit of kit, not cheap. @Boaraxa , do you intend to use it on deer ?


 @viper yea man I intend to use it on everything , I got a pig with it a few weeks ago at 53y its a pretty awesome bit of kit and to be honest after chasing game for 3+ decades with rifles and the odd interlude with compound bows this crossbow just fits. At present I use a range finder to complement the scope but end game is a range finding scope as I got caught out a few months back ranging a deer only to have it spot my hand movement at close range and bolt .

----------


## Boaraxa

> Great looking bit of kit, not cheap. @Boaraxa , do you intend to use it on deer ?


 @viper yea man I intend to use it on everything , I got a pig with it a few weeks ago at 53y its a pretty awesome bit of kit and to be honest after chasing game for 3+ decades with rifles and the odd interlude with compound bows this crossbow just fits. At present I use a range finder to complement the scope but end game is a range finding scope as I got caught out a few months back ranging a deer only to have it spot my hand movement at close range and bolt .

----------


## viper

Looking forward to seeing some photos and your progress with the crossbow. 
It's something I would like to have a try with at some point  also.
Like you mentioned it seems a great cross over between rifle and bow.

----------


## Boaraxa

Yea man over the roar it would have been perfect on a couple of stags that should have been shot but passed up so as not to disturb the area , plus spring is just starting so hopefully get some meat animals on the deck in the near future.

----------

